# Which Religion is Correct?



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

From http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Which_religio ... t_religion

A good read. Some very good points are made there. I particularly like this-

*



When I was studying maths as part of my degree course more years ago than I care to remember one of my lecturers said to me: 'Maths (or in the US: 'math') is the only science which relies on irrefutable proofs - it is the only thing in the world where you can prove 2 + 2 actually equals 4. Other answers can approximate to 4; some may say that 2+2= 3.5; some may say that 2+2 = 26; some may say that 2+2 = 4.1, and will be closest to the right answer. But the right answer is 4. Some come close, some are miles away, but only one science has hit the nail on the head and produced the correct answer". So too is the world of religion. All religions of the world tell us that they have found 'the truth'. Islam accept Mohammed as their prophet and rely on his teachings to bring us to the truth about God. Those practising Buddhism rely on their prophet Buddha to enlighten them to the truth. Judaism relies on a host of prophets - Moses, Elijah, Isaiah and so on to reveal God's truth. The list goes on. The only exception is Christianity. The situation with Christianity is that their 'founder' never claimed to be a prophet. He never claimed to lead others to 'the truth' - he actually claimed to BE the Truth and the only true way to God - "I am the way, the truth, and the life. No one comes to the Father except through Me." (John 14:6) So, to the Christian, Christianity has hit the nail on the head with the exact answer of 4. All ther religions, though laudable and although they exhibit many truths, all come short - 3.8, 3.9, 4.1 but never 4. This is not arrogance on behalf of the Christian as much as it is not arrogance on behalf of the mathematician who knows irrefutably that 2 + 2 = 4. Of course, history has backed up Jesus' claims; if his claims of divinity were false, as many have been throughout history, then he would have long been forgotten - and his miraculous signs culminating the mighty resurrection, ascension and coming of the Holy Spirit would have been proved to have been fake. Christians who accept Jesus as Saviour do not worship a God revealed through a prophet like Moses, Mohammed, Buddha, Moon, Joseph Smith or the like. They worship a God through Jesus - who claimed to be God incarnate. As C S Lewis put it: "I am trying here to prevent anyone saying the really foolish thing that people often say about Him: 'I'm ready to accept Jesus as a great moral teacher, but I don't accept His claim to be God.' That is the one thing we must not say. A man who was merely a man and said the sort of things Jesus said would not be a great moral teacher. He would either be a lunatic - on the level with the man who says he is a poached egg - or else he would be the Devil of Hell. You must make your choice. Either this man was, and is, the Son of God: or else a madman or something worse. You can shut Him up for a fool, you can spit at Him and kill Him as a demon; or you can fall at His feet and call Him Lord and God. But let us not come with any patronising nonsense about His being a great human teacher. He has not left that open to us. He did not intend to." You must make up your own mind: accept or reject. But let us not forget that only one religion, only one person, claimed to be the truth - claimed the '4',

Click to expand...

*


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

But mathematical truths can be proved to others by appealing to logic. Jesus as the Truth cannot be proved with reason. If I tell you .9999 [repeating] = 1, you might not believe me, but then I can write out the following:

1 = 9/9 = 9 x (1/9) = 9 x (.1111[repeating])=.9999[repeating]

and that would make sense based on your knowledge of mathematics. Furthermore, not accepting that mathematical truth would be problematic if you chose to, say, build a space ship. If, however, you show me a passage from the Book of John where Jesus claims to be "the way, the truth, and the life," that really doesn't _prove_ anything, at least not the way a mathematical proof does. The analogy is interesting, but flawed.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

*



'Maths (or in the US: 'math') is the only science which relies on irrefutable proofs - it is the only thing in the world where you can prove 2 + 2 actually equals 4. Other answers can approximate to 4; some may say that 2+2= 3.5; some may say that 2+2 = 26; some may say that 2+2 = 4.1, and will be closest to the right answer. But the right answer is 4. Some come close, some are miles away, but only one science has hit the nail on the head and produced the correct answer".

Click to expand...

*Actually this is not entirely true. Although 2+2=4 is known as a priori knowledge, it's possible that our logic and rationale are in fact flawed, imperfect, or inaccurate in itself. However it would be impossible to refute either way because we would be using our method of logic or rationale to do so. But to make a point....irrefutable proofs don't exactly mean "right" but they don't mean wrong either. We just have know way of knowing for sure either way. And yes, that also makes my own point flawed in that I cannot know for sure if what I am saying is accurate or not but the whole point of philosophy is to rip apart the apparent perfect seams to a wider field of questions. And at least we can be aware that those seams may not be all of Truth.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I don't know about the math stuff, but what I really liked from that portion was-

As C S Lewis put it: "I am trying here to prevent anyone saying the really foolish thing that people often say about Him: 'I'm ready to accept Jesus as a great moral teacher, but I don't accept His claim to be God.' That is the one thing we must not say. A man who was merely a man and said the sort of things Jesus said would not be a great moral teacher. He would either be a lunatic - on the level with the man who says he is a poached egg - or else he would be the Devil of Hell. You must make your choice. Either this man was, and is, the Son of God: or else a madman or something worse. You can shut Him up for a fool, you can spit at Him and kill Him as a demon; or you can fall at His feet and call Him Lord and God. But let us not come with any patronising nonsense about His being a great human teacher. He has not left that open to us. He did not intend to."


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Conjurus said:


> I don't know about the math stuff, but what I really liked from that portion was-
> 
> As C S Lewis put it: "I am trying here to prevent anyone saying the really foolish thing that people often say about Him: 'I'm ready to accept Jesus as a great moral teacher, but I don't accept His claim to be God.' That is the one thing we must not say. A man who was merely a man and said the sort of things Jesus said would not be a great moral teacher. He would either be a lunatic - on the level with the man who says he is a poached egg - or else he would be the Devil of Hell. You must make your choice. Either this man was, and is, the Son of God: or else a madman or something worse. You can shut Him up for a fool, you can spit at Him and kill Him as a demon; or you can fall at His feet and call Him Lord and God. But let us not come with any patronising nonsense about His being a great human teacher. He has not left that open to us. He did not intend to."


Why can't he have had a powerful message, but have been slightly off the deep end? There are crazy people who had important things to say.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Idk, ask C.S. Lewis. Did you read the stuff at the link? There's much more than what I posted.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Conjurus said:


> Idk, ask C.S. Lewis. Did you read the stuff at the link? There's much more than what I posted.


Nah, right now I'm trying to finish an 80-page article about mental images and fix up some photos for a friend who has no clue how to work Photoshop. Maybe after finals.


----------



## Johnny Dep (Feb 8, 2009)

Religious beliefs are like farts, its easy to like your own and hard to like other people's.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Johnny Dep said:


> Religious beliefs are like farts, its easy to like your own and hard to like other people's.


So an atheist smells pretty good.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

Johnny Dep said:


> Religious beliefs are like farts, its easy to like your own and hard to like other people's.


The thing with us Christians (and i hope you guys dont shoot me in the face for entering this thread) is that we do not claim to be "religious". Religion tells you that if you help 100 homeless people and feed the poor, youll make your way to heaven. The "religious" high priests, Jesus' own people delivered him up to be killed for goodness sake. The biggest difference between Christianity and other religions is that the others say that you can "earn" your way to heaven by being a good person, or blowing yourself up in a building full of innocent people, but in Christianity, you cant "earn" your way to heaven, Jesus already did that for you. :wink:


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

If Jesus already did it all for us and we don't have to do anything, then wouldn't that make everyone a Christian?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> If Jesus already did it all for us and we don't have to do anything, then wouldn't that make everyone a Christian?


Good question. and for the sake of this being the debate section i will say "in my opinion". The awnser to your question would be no, BUT, all God asks of us since Jesus died is to ask him into our hearts and when you do that (or at least when i did it) our hearts completely change. You will start to feel conviction when you sin and will want to do good. It changes you from the inside out, you become a different person, but not because you did it, but because he lives inside you and he tugs at your heart. He could have stopped his death at any time, but he didnt because he knew that his death was the only way to save us. and not one time, while they were beating and spitting on him and slapping him did he once try to defend himself, even though he had done no wrong. the point im trying to make is that he loved us so much that he gave himself as a sacrafice so that God the father would forgive us if we ask. The only thing he asks is that you love him and love each other as he loved you and me. We cant "earn" our way into heaven by anything that we do. a good example, when Jesus had already been nailed to the cross, there were two others on crosses beside him, and one said "Lord, my punishment is just, but you have done nothing wrong, you would be justified in condemning me, but the only thing i ask is that you remember me when you enter your kingdom". and Jesus said to him "surely i say to you, you shall be with me on this day, in paradise". See Jesus basically said to him that because you believed that im the Son of God, you will be with me in heaven today. Thats not to say that when we ask him into our hearts that we will be sinless from then on, it just means that we can have his forgivness freely now because we believed that he died for our sins.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Don't you think it's kind of cruel to give us a free will and then if we don't choose the correct choice, send us to burning torment for eternity? It's like ok sure pick whatever you want, but if you don't pick this etc.

Or do you hold a hyper Calvinist approach and believe in predestination of salvation? (which makes even less sense)


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> Don't you think it's kind of cruel to give us a free will and then if we don't choose the correct choice, send us to burning torment for eternity? It's like ok sure pick whatever you want, but if you don't pick this etc.
> 
> Or do you hold a hyper Calvinist approach and believe in predestination of salvation? (which makes even less sense)


im not sure what hyper calvinist or predestination of salvation is. i just know ive had a better life since i gave my life to Christ, i mean sure its been a little harder but i can feel his presence and its like a better life. its hard to describe. before i made the decision to follow him, I WAS A HEATHEN, and with one supernatural experience, he changed my life. its like you've been a little baby all this time, drinking some nasty processed formula, and then you instantly grow up and get a taste of Taco Bell. its that kind of a difference. before i made the decision, i barley even believed there was a God, and then just by saying a few words that i meant in my heart, i was changed forever. any real Christian will tell you that they didnt regret asking him to come into their lives. i dont. most people dont want to except him because that means they will have to give up the sinning that they love so much, but what they dont realize is that when he comes to live inside you, you wont want to do those things anymore. sure, you'll mess up and give into temptation from time to time, we all do, but his mercy will override that and he will forgive if you ask him. Dang, im rambling again, i just cant stop talking about him once i get started, lol imagine that coming from an ex-pothead-alcoholic who didnt believe in God, haha. Anyway, the point im trying to make is that the last thing God wants to see is any human being go to hell. that place wasnt meant for us. and the other point is that when people decide to make that decision, they dont regret it and they realize that it was the right one because then God gives you his peace and his love which is better than anything you can get here on earth. :wink:


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Trust me, I know what it feels like. I am a follower of Christ, but I still have so many questions about things that just don't make sense.



eduEDU1 said:


> im not sure what hyper calvinist or predestination of salvation is.


I won't go into the TULIP doctrine of Hyper Calvinism, but predestination of salvation has to do with the "U" of TULIP. The "U" stands for unconditional election. It means that before you were born, God chose you to be saved. Before he even made the world, he chose certain people to be saved. This also means he chose certain people to go to hell. This is the most preposterous doctrine ever.

I'm glad you're happy spiritually, but you didn't really answer my question. 



Conjurus said:


> Don't you think it's kind of cruel to give us a free will and then if we don't choose the correct choice, send us to burning torment for eternity?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> Trust me, I know what it feels like. I am a follower of Christ, but I still have so many questions about things that just don't make sense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOHHH NOOO!!!! that thing about God choosing people before they are born where they go is definatley preposterous!!!!. you wont find that ANYWHERE in the Bible, that is complete bull. OK, now for the tough question.......When God made Adam and Eve, everything was supposed to be perfect, God loves them and they love him. He only gave them one rule, and because they had free will they were tempted, and they broke the rule, hence the Fall of Man. What good would it have done if he hadnt given us free will? the ability to choose for him or against him? the reason he created us was to fellowship with us and for us to love him, if we didnt have free will, we would just be robots, there would be no real love in that. I think God weeps everytime one of his creations (us) goes to hell, because he knows that he will be separated from that person forever. But he gave us free will so that when we did choose to love him, it would be real. but the Bible sais that, by spirit, every human will know of Jesus at least once in there lifetime, so its a choice that we make. God dosent send us there, we send ourselves there.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

eduEDU1 said:


> OOOHHH NOOO!!!! that thing about God choosing people before they are born where they go is definatley preposterous!!!!. you wont find that ANYWHERE in the Bible, that is complete bull. OK


Actually, you'd be surprised at the scripture they can give you to back up what they're saying. :wink:



eduEDU1 said:


> God doesn't send us there, we send ourselves there.


This really makes me curious though. By not choosing Jesus we therefore choose hell? It's like this- Your mom says, ok I can cook liver and onions for dinner, or we can go out for pizza. What if you're not hungry? Can't you choose to just not eat anything? I mean if i chose to not eat pizza, I wouldn't go and fix myself some liver and onions and eat it. The same way I wouldn't want to go to hell just because I didn't choose Jesus. Would the liver and onions cook itself and mystically appear in my stomach, because it seems to me that if you don't choose Jesus and you die you're just instantly in hell. By the way it's described I don't think many people would ever want to choose that.

Besides, how is our soul moved from here to hell anyway? We don't have the power to do it. Who puts it there? The reasoning is just flawed. If God doesn't move the soul to heaven or hell, we certainly cant because we don't have powers. So there must be some kind of neutral force that sends us to either location based on our choice. But God made all things, so he would have to have made that system right?

This is just my opinion, but the reason people say that people send themselves to hell is because they know it wouldn't be fair if God did it. Not only that, but isn't it true that at the great judgement at the end of all things to come, doesn't God judge everybody for what they did in life and dish out the rewards/punishment accordingly?


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Enter limbo.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

egodeath said:


> Enter limbo.


What're you talking about Egotrip?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > OOOHHH NOOO!!!! that thing about God choosing people before they are born where they go is definatley preposterous!!!!. you wont find that ANYWHERE in the Bible, that is complete bull. OK
> ...


Well, it says in the Bible that sin cannot enter heaven, so if you havent excepted Jesus and excepted his forgivness and then you die, then your soul is obviously tainted with unforgiven sin, so if the sin that you still carry cannot enter heaven, the only other place to go is the "other place". thats why he took all of our sin upon himself, so we wouldnt have to carry it, all we have to do is follow him. And at the great judgment, it sais that Jesus alone was able to take the schroll out of the hand of God and break the seals on it and unleash the said judgements. And it sais that on that day many will stand before him who chose to reject his gift and he will have no choice but to say "depart from me, I never knew you". so yeah i guess if you dont know jesus then you dont know forgivness, seein as how that is what he came here and died for. But people should think of excepting Jesus as a gift. If someone whom you had never met came up to you and offered you a million dollars and all he asked in return was that you be his friend, would you not do it? its no different. its meant to be a gift to people, not another burden. :wink:


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

> Well, it says in the Bible that sin cannot enter heaven, so if you havent excepted Jesus and excepted his forgivness and then you die, then your soul is obviously taited with unforgiven sin, so if the sin that you still carry cannot enter heaven, the only other place to go is the "other place


I'm sorry, I find this to be the same reasoning as-



> God doesn't send us there, we send ourselves there.


There has to be some force that sends us there. A neutral system set in place if you want, but still that system had to be put there by somebody.

You know what's really strange? Sin can't enter heaven but yet,

"I form the light, and create darkness: I make peace, and create evil: I the LORD do all these things." (Isaiah 45:7, KJV)

"Out of the mouth of the most High proceedeth not evil and good?" (Lamentations 3:38)


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I'll tell ya what my answer is to the question we're working on now. I don't believe there is a physical burning hell. It's just impossible that it would be somehow fair. What I think "hell" is in the Bible, is really an alleghory for Life on earth. I think when people go to hell, they're actually reincarnated again on earth. After all, think of all the hardships we have to go through in this life compared to what we could have in heaven. This makes a lot more sense to me. In order to get out of being reborn again and again, you have to be saved. This is how you get to heaven and out of "hell" in my opinion.

This is due to my efforts to find a marriage between religious teachings- my efforts to find a universal truth.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

> "I form the light, and create darkness: I make peace, and create evil: I the LORD do all these things." (Isaiah 45:7, KJV)
> 
> "Out of the mouth of the most High proceedeth not evil and good?" (Lamentations 3:38)


Huh, this one has me stumped. youll have to ask the guy we are p.m.ing about.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

eduEDU1 said:


> > "I form the light, and create darkness: I make peace, and create evil: I the LORD do all these things." (Isaiah 45:7, KJV)
> >
> > "Out of the mouth of the most High proceedeth not evil and good?" (Lamentations 3:38)
> 
> ...


Yeah it's got me too.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Conjurus said:


> I'll tell ya what my answer is to the question we're working on now. I don't believe there is a physical burning hell. It's just impossible that it would be somehow fair. What I think "hell" is in the Bible, is really an alleghory for Life on earth. I think when people go to hell, they're actually reincarnated again on earth. After all, think of all the hardships we have to go through in this life compared to what we could have in heaven. This makes a lot more sense to me. In order to get out of being reborn again and again, you have to be saved. This is how you get to heaven and out of "hell" in my opinion.
> 
> This is due to my efforts to find a marriage between religious teachings- my efforts to find a universal truth.


That sounds too Eastern.

And when I said "Enter limbo," I meant the Catholic Church created limbo for babies who weren't yet baptized and people who had not received Jesus' message, and thus couldn't make an informed decision. But, yeah, that entails all the same problems, so don't even bother discussing it.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

egodeath said:


> That sounds too Eastern.


What's wrong with that?


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Conjurus said:


> egodeath said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds too Eastern.
> ...


Too Eastern to be Christian doctrine. I'm not saying what _your_ beliefs could be; I'm just saying that no priest would endorse that view. I'm all for it.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh I see what you mean.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Conjurus said:


> I'll tell ya what my answer is to the question we're working on now. I don't believe there is a physical burning hell. It's just impossible that it would be somehow fair. What I think "hell" is in the Bible, is really an alleghory for Life on earth. I think when people go to hell, they're actually reincarnated again on earth. After all, think of all the hardships we have to go through in this life compared to what we could have in heaven. This makes a lot more sense to me. In order to get out of being reborn again and again, you have to be saved. This is how you get to heaven and out of "hell" in my opinion.
> 
> This is due to my efforts to find a marriage between religious teachings- my efforts to find a universal truth.


That is a nice merger between eastern and western religious views, I like it. It has the Eastern view that life itself is suffering (hell), but maintains the Western view that heaven is an alternate place outside of this world. Kind of cool. I like how it eliminates the eternity in the depths of hell. Instead you get a completely forgiving God who says "You didn't get it right this time, let's give it another go" Enter reincarnation.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Matt210 said:


> Conjurus said:
> 
> 
> > I'll tell ya what my answer is to the question we're working on now. I don't believe there is a physical burning hell. It's just impossible that it would be somehow fair. What I think "hell" is in the Bible, is really an alleghory for Life on earth. I think when people go to hell, they're actually reincarnated again on earth. After all, think of all the hardships we have to go through in this life compared to what we could have in heaven. This makes a lot more sense to me. In order to get out of being reborn again and again, you have to be saved. This is how you get to heaven and out of "hell" in my opinion.
> ...


Yeah that's my thoughts man. A forgiving God, not a completely unfair one. Maybe if it was like ok, you were bad so, go stand in the corner....in hell... for an hour... then we'll go get icecream, then I might consider it somehow being fair.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> I'll tell ya what my answer is to the question we're working on now. I don't believe there is a physical burning hell. It's just impossible that it would be somehow fair. What I think "hell" is in the Bible, is really an alleghory for Life on earth. I think when people go to hell, they're actually reincarnated again on earth. After all, think of all the hardships we have to go through in this life compared to what we could have in heaven. This makes a lot more sense to me. In order to get out of being reborn again and again, you have to be saved. This is how you get to heaven and out of "hell" in my opinion.


Yes, Hell is suffering in life...which is propelled by negative actions caused by the belief in ego-Grasping at the idea separate self...Greed... and aversion....Hatred...cause and effect. BUT also in the same sense heaven isn't somewhere else either....... :wink: Don't choose either and you transcend both concepts....and are completely liberated..It is the ego belief that creates the questions..You are the truth here and now, always was.., ego in the spiritual sense not in identity sense.. only clouds that view..Heaven is a mind state, a blissful one  but still..For example there are many heaven realms in Buddhism, not generally spoken of much...where the Demi Gods live happily and blissfully but it's a fruitless aim....it's incomplete and is said that enlightenment and liberation is unlikely there...Removing all the obscurations caused by the belief in separation and imperfection reveals how perfect life is here and now....just like the clouds block the sun but the sun always shines, it is always there...just like your true nature and the truth of reality is always there but obscured by the clouds of ego.....



Conjurus said:


> This really makes me curious though. By not choosing Jesus we therefore choose hell? It's like this- Your mom says, ok I can cook liver and onions for dinner, or we can go out for pizza. What if you're not hungry? Can't you choose to just not eat anything? I mean if i chose to not eat pizza, I wouldn't go and fix myself some liver and onions and eat it. The same way I wouldn't want to go to hell just because I didn't choose Jesus. Would the liver and onions cook itself and mystically appear in my stomach, because it seems to me that if you don't choose Jesus and you die you're just instantly in hell. By the way it's described I don't think many people would ever want to choose that.


A once spiritual friend/teacher in my life taught me to _never_ take sides or choose..BEST advice anyone has EVER given me....it leads to universal compassion and seeing the truth in all faiths/paths whilst rooting out the rubbish..In the end there is one truth but many ways to get there, one truth but many different manifestations of that truth......For example in Buddhism many of us see the second coming of Christ as being exactly the same as the coming of the next Buddha-Maitreya..In the end you know you are the truth no matter which way you choose to get there and see that......So don't take sides, don't choose...and you can't go wrong. It doesn't have to be all or nothing.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Johnny Dep said:


> Religious beliefs are like farts, its easy to like your own and hard to like other people's.


 :lol: golden


----------



## darrenalex (Oct 23, 2009)

hi there...

Why do Some claim that a specific religion is the right one and all the others are wrong.? I myself personally feel that there are a great many paths that lead to the same place. If you are comfortable with your beliefs, and harm no one else, then you are probably on the right path.....


----------



## billybrain (Jan 4, 2010)

I think all the religions are equal. It does not matter which religion are following.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

It is up to us as human beings to do "good" things. We need to stop being egotistical and understand that we are as humanity, one. Therefore kindness, understanding, respect, love, are paramount to everything. We cannot be fooled by religions because however nice they may look on the surface, they are a form of control and are misleading. Not to mention completely insulting to logic and intelligence.

Peace.

http://godisimaginary.com/


----------



## deadtoself (Apr 13, 2009)

billybrain said:


> I think all the religions are equal. It does not matter which religion are following.


Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me.


----------



## deadtoself (Apr 13, 2009)

"And we know that all things work together for good to them that love God, to them who are the called according to his purpose." (Romans)



Inzom said:


>


"What if God, desiring to show his wrath and to make known his power, has endured with much patience vessels of wrath prepared for destruction, in order to make known the riches of his glory for vessels of mercy, which he has prepared beforehand for glory- even us whom he has called, not from the Jews only but also from the Gentiles?" (from Romans)
An essay on an atheist website also criticized Epicurus' argument, saying that it fails to acknowledge the fact that "a god" may allow evil, as a by-product of an existence that includes free will, for a higher moral purpose. I gotta agree with those atheists on this one, Epicurus _does_ have a weak argument.



> It is up to us as human beings to do "good" things. We need to stop being egotistical and understand that we are as humanity, one. Therefore kindness, understanding, respect, love, are paramount to everything. We cannot be fooled by religions because however nice they may look on the surface, they are a form of control and are misleading. Not to mention completely insulting to logic and intelligence.


"But we are all as an unclean thing, and all our righteousnesses are as filthy rags; and we all do fade as a leaf; and our iniquities, like the wind, have taken us away." (Isaiah)

Peace.


----------



## WhatUpDoe (Jan 22, 2010)

There is no God but God in my opinion. If we really look for the truth I think we can easily find it. We just do not educate our selves about it. People are poorly educated in my opinion when it comes to different religions. You have to put the time and effort in it from all sides. And just to add to what someone said earlier about Christianity, I think if you look at it from neutral side you can easily debunk the trinity. If the Son loves the people so much that he wants to die for them, doesn't the Father love the people more then the Son does? or equal to? Why doesn't the Father come himself, I dont shove my Son infront of a moving car to go and save somebody, I go myself and I protect my Son. So the whole thing makes no sense or that 1+1+1 = 3. Right. We have to learn and read a lot if we truly want to find the answers. I think some of us know, some of us know but dont care and soem of us dont want to know but at the end we will all know. Peace!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

Inzom said:


>


On Earth, God works through People, and Nature too. So the question is: Are YOU willing? Are YOU able?


----------

